
Megaupload Search Warrant Requests Ignored Massive Non-Infringing Use - Garbage
http://torrentfreak.com/megaupload-search-warrants-ignored-massive-non-infringing-use-121118/
======
aw3c2
Well, that is non-news, trivial and not interesting.

~~~
jobu
It's pretty well known that the warrants issued in New Zealand were invalid,
but I don't think it's widely known how weak the US warrents were.

Here's an example of how far the government stretched the truth in order to
get the warrant. According to Dotcom, in a previous investigation: "The FBI
asked us for uploader information regarding 39 files and told us to keep their
investigation confidential. We assisted and obviously didn’t touch the
uploader accounts or files because of the ongoing investigation,"

The US government then used the existence of those files 2 years later as part
of the evidence for the warrant to seize all of Megaupload's servers.
Megaupload was never told to delete the files, and was afraid doing so would
interfere with an investigation.

~~~
bpatrianakos
The thing that makes your argument weak is that it's a quote from Kim Dotcom
from an interview. I don't know, it might be true but the problem is, if it's
not totally obvious already, that of course you'd expect Dotcom to defend his
actions and claim innocence but he's a biased and unreliable source. The US
and NZ governments, as much as they may have stretched the truth and been in
the wrong in some areas, are still more credible than Kim Dotcom. As much as
we would all like to go off on how corrupt and terrible and wrong the big bad
government is, any reasonable person can't deny that Kim Dotcom is even less
credible considering his history which includes a criminal record the long
precedes MegaUpload and the fact that only the most naive and out of touch
didn't know what was happening at MegaUpload.

